# Would you share your story?



## MIcowgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you have an inspirational riding story that you would like to share? We are looking for a few great stories to be published in a training diary, created to help riders reach their goals. The author of the stories chosen for publication will receive a free training diary. Please send stories with photo (optional) and contact information to: [email protected]


----------

